# R2 Fire it up, raise sheilds!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wowwwww...

"Red LOSER, checking in!"


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Caution: Fanboy ahead!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Man, I'll bet he gets all the hot chicks.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LM, those chicks in the first pic aren't that attractive.. kinda ugly actually..lmao


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

i was gonna say that MAYBE you need to get some glasses.. HERE, borrow mine!
just give them back when you're done... TYVFM...


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> :FM: pucker up


:t: :beat:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugk37TvIR8E"]YouTube- funny star wars nerds part 1[/nomedia]


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> LM, those chicks in the first pic aren't that attractive.. kinda ugly actually..lmao


As a good friend once told me...if she has a nice body, beauty is only a light switch away!

:!:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

frank said:


> As a good friend once told me...if she has a nice body, beauty is only a light switch away!
> 
> :!:


 A good friend....LOL, have enough beers and you cant even find the lightswitch


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> or one may venture to just bury her face in the pillow and have a wonderful view from the rear quarters


lmao..


----------

